# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Fluconazole BMM Pharma - opinie

## ritta

Fluconazole BMM Pharma,
mój partner ma drożdżakowe zapalenie żołędzia, czy ten lek mu pomoże ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co na to lekarz? lekarza prosze zapytac

----------

